# JL Audio C7 Component Speakers



## rain27 (Jan 15, 2009)

Anyone have any information on these upcoming speakers?

JL Audio to Host World Premiere of C7 Speakers at Palms Las Vegas - 12 Volt News - Fresh Industry News Since 199412 Volt News – Fresh Industry News Since 1994


----------



## KtrainHurricane (May 20, 2011)

Subscribed.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

I hope they bring out more goodies! Maybe a new line of amplifiers or an upgrade to the W7's subwoofers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Lets see!


----------



## Mlarson67 (Jan 9, 2015)

Hell yes!


----------



## robhaynes (Jul 20, 2015)

rain27 said:


> Anyone have any information on these upcoming speakers?
> 
> JL Audio to Host World Premiere of C7 Speakers at Palms Las Vegas - 12 Volt News - Fresh Industry News Since 199412 Volt News – Fresh Industry News Since 1994


I do...But I'm sworn to secrecy until January 5th.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Hmm time to make some calls 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HulkSmash (May 22, 2011)

Sub'd


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

This is a bit comical. 
We removed the passive crossovers. But we church it up in the ad. Is it going to have a tweeter that can play under 4K to actually do well in a 2way


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

DC/Hertz said:


> This is a bit comical.
> We removed the passive crossovers. But we church it up in the ad. Is it going to have a tweeter that can play under 4K to actually do well in a 2way


Wat.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

JVD240 said:


> Wat.


well its not about digital designs or eletromedia.. did you expect him to have a good reply about it?


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Nobody else finds it funny how they marketed removing a passive crossover?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DC/Hertz said:


> Nobody else finds it funny how they marketed removing a passive crossover?


not once in the article was passive crossover even mentioned.. just that its an active system. why on earth wouldnt they mention that though?


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

It was on a different article. It find it in a bit. 
Btw. I like JL. Last car had slash amps and ZR800s.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

JL Audio to Intro Audiophile DSP-Ready Speakers | ceoutlook.com


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

my real question is.. why 3 accounts?


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DC/Hertz said:


> JL Audio to Intro Audiophile DSP-Ready Speakers | ceoutlook.com


just a quote from JL saying that not using passives is becoming popular, the rest is written by ceoutlook.. not really marketing. just info from a third party.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Well I lost my account again. This was the email on file. 
But manville was quoted. I see it as a fluff marketing. That's my take on it.


----------



## HIS4 (Oct 6, 2005)

What makes this interesting is that it seems they are catering to the small percentage of consumers that would go active rather than the mainstream. Not common in today's industry. This could be a step in the right direction for the industry since the non-enthusiast walk-in type customer is going away. They rather just listen to their ipods on their ear buds than spend money on car audio. Especially with more cars requiring more work for factory integration, the low hanging fruit is just not there anymore.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DC/Hertz said:


> But manville was quoted. I see it as a fluff marketing. That's my take on it.


that wasnt manville..


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

JL VP of marketing, Manville Smith


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DC/Hertz said:


> JL VP of marketing, Manville Smith





> “There’s a rise in popularity for DSP processors that’s driving the non-use of passive crossovers,” said Marketing Director Bryatt Fischer.


even i was able to catch this while doing my usual skimming over. nothing manville said was related to passive crossovers


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Damn man. 
In active speaker systems each speaker component is driven by its own amplifier channel, with a pre-amp level crossover. This contrasts with the more common approach of driving the woofer, mid and tweeter from one amplifier channel, through a passive crossover network (post-amplifier), explained JL Audio VP Marketing Manville Smith.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)




----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

ErinH said:


>


......welcome to DIYMA LOL


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

Sub'd.


----------



## Locomotive Tech (May 23, 2016)

Interesting?


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

Tweeter/3.5 mid/6.5 woofer. They can sell individual parts. No neo magnets.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

boricua69 said:


> Tweeter/3.5 mid/6.5 woofer. They can sell individual parts. No neo magnets.


You are correct on the sizes. However, the mid and the tweeter both use neo magnets. The woofer is ferrite ceramic. 

I will be happy to answer any questions on the C7's.

Best regards,

Manville Smith
VP Marketing
JL Audio, Inc.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

msmith said:


> You are correct on the sizes. However, the mid and the tweeter both use neo magnets. The woofer is ferrite ceramic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When will they be for sale? Want to try the tweets out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nstaln (Feb 11, 2009)

msmith said:


> You are correct on the sizes. However, the mid and the tweeter both use neo magnets. The woofer is ferrite ceramic.
> 
> I will be happy to answer any questions on the C7's.
> 
> ...


Thanks for hopping on here to answer our questions!

What is the outer diameter of the 3.5in speaker frame? How small of an enclosure will the 3.5's work in?

What is the xmax and FS of the 6.5?

Thanks again!


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

nstaln said:


> Thanks for hopping on here to answer our questions!
> 
> What is the outer diameter of the 3.5in speaker frame? How small of an enclosure will the 3.5's work in?
> 
> ...


The outer diameter of the 3.5-inch speaker frame is 3.45 inches (88 mm)... the grille tray is 3.95 in. dia. (100 mm). The minimum enclosure for the C7-350cm is 0.014 cu.ft (0.4 liters).

The Fs of the C7-650cw is 54.5 Hz, Xmax is 5 mm one-way, linear.

Best regards,

Manville Smith
JL Audio, Inc.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is a link to a PDF that has all kinds of info on C7.

Specs, Parameters, Dimensions, Features, Pretty Pictures... it's all there. 

http://mediacdn.jlaudio.com/media/mfg/9013/media_document/dev_1/JLAC7DataSheet.pdf?1483978051


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks. I like the grills!


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

msmith said:


> Here is a link to a PDF that has all kinds of info on C7.
> 
> Specs, Parameters, Dimensions, Features, Pretty Pictures... it's all there.
> 
> http://mediacdn.jlaudio.com/media/mfg/9013/media_document/dev_1/JLAC7DataSheet.pdf?1483978051


The 3.5" midrange (bandwith graphic)looks like a Dome-midrange. The dust cap is basically the cone. The tweeter cant play too low in the 2way configuration!


----------



## JVD240 (Sep 7, 2009)

boricua69 said:


> The 3.5" midrange (bandwith graphic)looks like a Dome-midrange. The dust cap is basically the cone. The tweeter cant play too low in the 2way configuration!


Yep.

1450Hz Fs


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Midrange cant play very low either. 1mm xmax.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I don't see $2000 here. Made in the US is cool though. Grills are hideous.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

boricua69 said:


> The 3.5" midrange (bandwith graphic)looks like a Dome-midrange. The dust cap is basically the cone. The tweeter cant play too low in the 2way configuration!


The dust cap is part of the radiating area, if that's what you mean. That's true of any cone driver with a dust cap.

In a two-way system, the crossover point can be in the 3500-4000 Hz. range. With a really steep slope, you could push it a bit lower. Our baseline recommended setting is low pass at 2700 Hz @ 24 dB/oct. and high-pass at 4000 Hz @ 24 dB/oct. (Linkwitz-Riley on both)

Best regards,

Manville Smith
JL Audio, Inc.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

JVD240 said:


> Yep.
> 
> 1450Hz Fs


It's a 1-inch (25 mm), dome tweeter without a big rear cavity. An Fs of 1450 Hz is pretty low, really. You can run the tweeter down to 3 kHz very effectively.

Best regards,

Manville Smith
JL Audio, Inc.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Midrange cant play very low either. 1mm xmax.


The C7-350cm can play down to 300 Hz, if needed. It has plenty of output capability, too. It was designed as a true mid, not as a wideband or full-range speaker. 

Best regards,

Manville Smith
JL Audio, Inc.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

In the demo we did at CES, we ran the woofer from 80 Hz - 400 Hz, the mid from 400-3500 Hz and the tweeter from 3500 Hz and up.

Sounded pretty fantastic, if I say so myself.


----------



## boricua69 (Oct 14, 2009)

msmith said:


> In the demo we did at CES, we ran the woofer from 80 Hz - 400 Hz, the mid from 400-3500 Hz and the tweeter from 3500 Hz and up.
> 
> Sounded pretty fantastic, if I say so myself.


No doubt about it! Any 3way middle class component system that you install all the drivers very close in a bookshelf sound great. Even with passive networks. About the 3.5! I was comparing JL 3.5" vs esotar430 in size,specs,parameters,graphics and no comment.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

boricua69 said:


> No doubt about it! Any 3way middle class component system that you install all the drivers very close in a bookshelf sound great. Even with passive networks. About the 3.5! I was comparing JL 3.5" vs esotar430 in size,specs,parameters,graphics and no comment.


Well, I can't convey via the written word how good they sound, so I hope you get the opportunity to listen to them and draw your own conclusions based on that.

Dynaudio makes very good speakers. No question. It should be noted that the particular one you are referencing is over 2x the price of the C7-350cm and is a bit deeper in mounting depth, as well. The Dynaudio is designed to reproduce lower frequencies than the C7 mid, but has less upper freq. extension than the C7. This is a predictable trade-off. Neither approach is better or worse, just a different target.

Best regards,

Manville Smith
JL Audio, Inc.


----------



## JCsAudio (Jun 16, 2014)

Looking at those separated crossover points for JL Audio's new speakers in the two way setup configuration intrigues me as a car audio novice in the active crossover arena. I never thought about crossing the woofer at say 2700 Hz LP and then the Tweeter at say 4000 Hz HP and having that actually work well together with the summed outputs of each speaker making the area between 2700 Hz and 4000 Hz flat.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

V8toilet said:


> Looking at those separated crossover points for JL Audio's new speakers in the two way setup configuration intrigues me as a car audio novice in the active crossover arena. I never thought about crossing the woofer at say 2700 Hz LP and then the Tweeter at say 4000 Hz HP and having that actually work well together with the summed outputs of each speaker making the area between 2700 Hz and 4000 Hz flat.


It's not atypical in home audio designs I've seen. It really comes down to the characteristics of the drivers being used. 

On-axis the 6.5" has a lift in it's response starting at about 89dB at 1.5khz to about 93dB at 3khz. Since the filter doesn't start at the crossover frequency, you're attenuating before the suggested LPF point of 2700hz. With a Linkwitz-Riley 4th order crossover you're -6dB down at the crossover point (see image below). You can see this in the 'woofer' response of the 2-way FR plot. 

The tweeter also has a rising response on the low end starting at 5khz which will help fill in the gap (though, not by much). These two things together help achieve a summed-flat (flat-ish) response on-axis. 


Keep in mind the response you're seeing is on-axis (taken with the speaker facing the microphone; 0 degrees), so the response you get is the culmination of the mid and tweeter's on-axis response with the electrical filters in place. I'm assuming the tweeter is place closely to the mid and the microphone was placed on-axis with the tweeter. That is to say, these summed responses are best case scenarios. Most car audio installs won't permit such close placement of a 6.5" mid and tweeter and if so, it likely isn't on-axis. But, regardless, at least JL gives you something to go on.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

msmith said:


> Here is a link to a PDF that has all kinds of info on C7.
> 
> Specs, Parameters, Dimensions, Features, Pretty Pictures... it's all there.
> 
> http://mediacdn.jlaudio.com/media/mfg/9013/media_document/dev_1/JLAC7DataSheet.pdf?1483978051


Thanks for providing the document.

Moreso, thank you guys for sharing the data you shared. It's VERY rare for a company to supply the user with FR in a single axis, much less at varying degrees off-axis. I can't think of a single car audio mfg that does this. And there are maybe a handful of driver manufacturers who provide this information. On top of that, you gave it in high resolution (not smoothed) and at 5dB scale. So kudos to you guys for being so forthcoming!

Speaking of on/off-axis, the polars on all of these drivers look incredible. I'm really impressed with how well they track each other. Breakup on the 6.5" is kept to a minimum (does the dust cap's suspension move at all?). Breakup on the 3.5" is pushed way outside of its passband. And there's no response anomalies on-axis that don't show up off-axis (Which is a good thing for those of you who may not be aware because in a car, where the majority of what you hear is reflected sound from the varying surface reflections at all sorts of angles, what you want is the sound being reflected to be the same as the sound you hear directly. Otherwise you get all sorts of combing issues that you'll never be able to resolve.)

Good sensitivity of nearly 90dB @ 2.83v/1m for all drivers. Nice. 

Looks to me like you're about as close to ideally flat as you could be here with excellent off-axis response with relatively high sensitivity to boot.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

ErinH said:


> Thanks for providing the document.
> 
> Moreso, thank you guys for sharing the data you shared. It's VERY rare for a company to supply the user with FR in a single axis, much less at varying degrees off-axis. I can't think of a single car audio mfg that does this. And there are maybe a handful of driver manufacturers who provide this information. On top of that, you gave it in high resolution (not smoothed) and at 5dB scale. So kudos to you guys for being so forthcoming!
> 
> ...


Thank you, Erin... the engineers are running more measurements in the next couple of weeks and I will post some of these for you guys to look at.

The three speakers being introduced this year are designed to work together and hand over smoothly to one another. We deliberately began with a very "car audio friendly", compact, 1-inch dome tweeter that will fit nicely in a variety of locations. As such, the mid had to be designed to smoothly reach high enough to meet the small tweeter. Same with the woofer. The mid and woofer were also designed to be very installation-friendly. Neither has a ridiculous mounting depth for that reason.

There are other models planned for the line in the future. These may include larger tweeters and different mids/woofers that are less constrained in size.

The dust cap of the woofer is not suspended. Rather, it's attached at two locations, with two glue beads, one at the cone and one at the VC former. This triangulates the central area of the cone to the former, creating a very rigid structure that enhances HF extension. The dust cap is also shaped to control HF response.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Could you give us an idea of the enclosure specs used for the ces demo setup?

When I modeled the woofer it seemed to want a largish (1.25 cube) sealed enclosure, leading me to think it was primarily designed for door installation in a semi-IB fashion. Given your statement about being designed as a complimentary set that makes sense. 

In addition to the potential of a future larger tweeter, would future mids be looked at just in different sizes, say a 5", or other variants for different installs, like say a 6 variant for smaller enclosures like say a kick panel?

I second Erin's statement about the document. It was awesome to see that info published. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

pocket5s said:


> Could you give us an idea of the enclosure specs used for the ces demo setup?
> 
> When I modeled the woofer it seemed to want a largish (1.25 cube) sealed enclosure, leading me to think it was primarily designed for door installation in a semi-IB fashion. Given your statement about being designed as a complimentary set that makes sense.


The enclosures we used at CES were sealed with 16.2 liters (0.57 cu.ft) net volume. The mids were in 0.53 liter (0.019 cu.ft.) sub-enclosures. The enclosures were designed with the full knowledge we would be crossing over to the subwoofers around 70-80 Hz (we ended up at 80 Hz). In other words, they were designed as satellites, not as full-range speakers.

In a car installation, the woofers will work very well in a well-constructed door installation. They are not designed for small enclosures, but in a pinch, you could use them that way, applying appropriate equalization to tame the resulting resonant peak.



> In addition to the potential of a future larger tweeter, would future mids be looked at just in different sizes, say a 5", or other variants for different installs, like say a 6 variant for smaller enclosures like say a kick panel?


I can't really comment specifically about future products, but those are interesting ideas.



> I second Erin's statement about the document. It was awesome to see that info published.


I appreciate that... we know that those interested in these products will want full and accurate information. 


Best regards,

Manville Smith
JL Audio, Inc.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow those are really gorgeous.. Granted I'm referring to the grills, which technically is the part that aught to be. But overall very enticing.


----------



## jriggs (Jun 14, 2011)

Babs said:


> Wow those are really gorgeous.. Granted I'm referring to the grills, which technically is the part that aught to be. But overall very enticing.


Morel Supremo'ish


----------



## brother_c (Sep 21, 2015)

These speakers look really nice in person. Look like the zero pro line a bit maybe? 

Funny thing i typed in focal.it into my browser and Elettromedia site came up. Guess theres all different types of ways of getting people to check out your stuffs.

These speakers will most likely be an excellent choice because of the merit of the designers and engineers. 

Which is why im buying a set.

JL Audio employs way too many engineers for your DIYMA industry haters thread jack club.

The C7 look like an easy to install three way set that are very high quality, like the zero pro line. Im looking forward to installing these.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Anyone have a date for these? I know they said May but May what.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CSEmoses (Dec 15, 2010)

how do JL's previous high end components sound tonally? 
do they sound more like a Hertz, or a Morel?


----------



## CSEmoses (Dec 15, 2010)

hrm, checked the specs of the mid-bass. it's QTS is above .60. In my relatively lacking knowledge of what QTS is, that seems exceedingly high.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

XR's and ZR's remind of old school MB Quart.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

brother_c said:


> These speakers look really nice in person. Look like the zero pro line a bit maybe?
> 
> Funny thing i typed in focal.it into my browser and Elettromedia site came up. Guess theres all different types of ways of getting people to check out your stuffs.
> 
> ...


I'm not really seeing anything that reminds me of the Zero Pro line. (Assuming you are talking about the Gladen Zero Pro. 

And what does Focal and Elettromedia have to do with anything in this thread about the JL C7s?



CSEmoses said:


> hrm, checked the specs of the mid-bass. it's QTS is above .60. In my relatively lacking knowledge of what QTS is, that seems exceedingly high.


A Qts of 0.6 is actually not exceedingly high at all. Compared to raw drivers (most of which are designed for small cabinets for in-home use), the Qts is high. But for a car audio driver designed to be used in a car door 0.6 is probably right around the sweet spot. A couple of very nice car audio 6"-7" drivers off the top of my head include the Audiofrog GB60 with a Qts of 0.67 and the Illusion C6-W with a Qts of 0.48. The ZR800 is used in doors all the time and it has a Qts of 1.087!


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

CSEmoses said:


> hrm, checked the specs of the mid-bass. it's QTS is above .60. In my relatively lacking knowledge of what QTS is, that seems exceedingly high.


Search button is your friend.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

These things out yet? Hoping they're a great success as a top-shelf driver class for JL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CSEmoses (Dec 15, 2010)

rton20s said:


> I'm not really seeing anything that reminds me of the Zero Pro line. (Assuming you are talking about the Gladen Zero Pro.
> 
> And what does Focal and Elettromedia have to do with anything in this thread about the JL C7s?
> 
> ...


see? relatively lacking indeed! I was basing that info off of subwoofers, and a QTS article i read mainly.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

mmiller said:


> Search button is your friend.


Not yet... looks like June right now.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Sooooo we still on for May? 2 weeks away.....no advertising or release date teases. Come come now JL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mmiller (Mar 7, 2008)

As I think Manville noted above, it looks like it's been pushed to June now... JL isn't going to release something that's not up to there standards... Which is as high as it gets. 

Pushing something back for a few Weeks/Months isn't that big of a deal. Some company's announce a product that's supposed to be six months, that Isnt released for several years, if at all.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Companies* and oh ok I never saw that comment but thanks for clearing that up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I think is more about manufacturing. They are building them in house.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

mmiller said:


> As I think Manville noted above, it looks like it's been pushed to June now... JL isn't going to release something that's not up to there standards... Which is as high as it gets.
> 
> 
> 
> Pushing something back for a few Weeks/Months isn't that big of a deal. Some company's announce a product that's supposed to be six months, that Isnt released for several years, if at all.



Exactly, plus you gotta get them produced and packed etc etc. These things take time. JL doesn't throw something out there if it's not done properly and to their standards. But they don't typically announce something that becomes vaporware. Sadly we see that happen with other companies a good bit, not to mention any names. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Babs said:


> Exactly, plus you gotta get them produced and packed etc etc. These things take time. JL doesn't throw something out there if it's not done properly and to their standards. But they don't typically announce something that becomes vaporware. Sadly we see that happen with other companies a good bit, not to mention any names.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro




I asked about May cuz that's what's listed on their website......not sure why all the hostility and numerous mentions of Audison. Y'all doing ok today? Or....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm still disappointed by the tweeter.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

I would hope if I walked into a Verizon store and asked if the iPhone 8 was still coming out in September, I wouldn't get a response like this. Seems like a lot of fuss over a simple question. But alrighty 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

MrGreen83 said:


> I asked about May cuz that's what's listed on their website......not sure why all the hostility and numerous mentions of Audison. Y'all doing ok today? Or....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No hostility here. I'm on beer #2. I'm good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

MrGreen83 said:


> I asked about May cuz that's what's listed on their website......not sure why all the hostility and numerous mentions of Audison. Y'all doing ok today? Or....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


where did anyone say audison? or are you starting to understand them yourself? :laugh:


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

I was waiting on u. Thank you for that. Never let me down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

MrGreen83 said:


> I was waiting on u. Thank you for that. Never let me down
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


only reason i commented was because you put words in others mouth. at least your not wrong though


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

Babs comment was pretty much a tell. Mmiller u can pretty much read in between the lines. Just not sure what Audison has to do with me? I don't work there. I don't sell their gear. No affiliation. Sooooo I dunno. 

Just asked if the C7's were still coming in May (like advertised on the site). 

Not that serious folks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

MrGreen83 said:


> Babs comment was pretty much a tell. Mmiller u can pretty much read in between the lines. Just not sure what Audison has to do with me? I don't work there. I don't sell their gear. No affiliation. Sooooo I dunno.
> 
> Just asked if the C7's were still coming in May (like advertised on the site).
> 
> ...


all assumptions. are you upset at something?


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

I'm tryna figure out if someone is upset with me for asking a question. But no, I'm snacking on wings, watching the Playoffs, and being entertained by you at the moment. Good times. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

No one in the recent comments mentioned Audison, Hertz, or Elettromedia *EXCEPT FOR YOU, MrGreen83*. 

And I'm not sure why DC/Hertz (Oh crap! I just mentioned Hertz!) is "disappointed by the tweeter."


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

rton20s said:


> No one in the recent comments mentioned Audison, Hertz, or Elettromedia *EXCEPT FOR YOU, MrGreen83*.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm not sure what DC/Hertz (Oh crap! I just mentioned Hertz!) is "disappointed by the tweeter."




Some things don't have to be said. If u can't scroll up & see that I asked if a product was coming out (and that was all), and then got comments about OTHER companies not putting out gear at given times.....

Then you are proving to me that you just don't wanna see it, and are joining this little game being played lol. 

And that's fine. I know y'all get a kick out of it. Carry on. *toasts* 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

rton20s said:


> No one in the recent comments mentioned Audison, Hertz, or Elettromedia *EXCEPT FOR YOU, MrGreen83*.
> 
> And I'm not sure what DC/Hertz (Oh crap! I just mentioned Hertz!) is "disappointed by the tweeter."


yeah but he car read our minds!

and because it doesnt play low enough.. its a 3 way set for a reason though.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

MrGreen83 said:


> Some things don't have to be said. If u can't scroll up & see that I asked if a product was coming out (and that was all), and then got comments about OTHER companies not putting out gear at given times.....
> 
> Then you are proving to me that you just don't wanna see it, and are joining this little game being played lol.
> 
> ...


Who gives two craps about what Elettromedia is or isn't doing? And why would anyone but YOU bring it up in a post about a JL product release? 

There were general comments made about other brands not meeting expectations and JL performing in a different manner. (This is not something all that unusual in the car audio industry.) You personalized the comments and made some assumptions. Likely, poor assumptions.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

rton20s said:


> Who gives two craps about what Elettromedia is or isn't doing? And why would anyone but YOU bring it up in a post about a JL product release?
> 
> 
> 
> There were general comments made about other brands not meeting expectations and JL performing in a different manner. (This is not something all that unusual in the car audio industry.) You personalized the comments and made some assumptions. Likely, poor assumptions.




What do (OTHER BRANDS) have to do with me asking if the (JL Audio) C7's are still coming out in May.....on a (JL Audio) C7 thread????? 

I asked about JL Audio.......not other brands. 

Who gives two craps about what other brands are doing if I didn't ask about them? Smh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

MrGreen83 said:


> What do (OTHER BRANDS) have to do with me asking if the (JL Audio) C7's are still coming out in May.....on a (JL Audio) C7 thread?????
> 
> I asked about JL Audio.......not other brands.
> 
> ...


YOU revived the thread...



MrGreen83 said:


> Sooooo we still on for May? 2 weeks away.....no advertising or release date teases. Come come now JL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then YOU brought up Audison...



MrGreen83 said:


> I asked about May cuz that's what's listed on their website......not sure why all the hostility and numerous mentions of Audison. Y'all doing ok today? Or....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

rton20s said:


> YOU revived the thread...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So no answer to what I just asked huh? Lol very convenient. 

Like I said "other brands/companies" had nothing to do with my question. If u won't acknowledge THAT....then I don't respect ur stance. It's biased. Most likely cuz you're co-signing ur buddies. 

It's ok, I'm aware of the "clique" on DIYMA. Funny how it's totally opposite at meets, I guess the internet is the place for foolery. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)




----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Nah it's a completely valid question. Such is new product launches now though isn't it. Used to be a time when we didn't know it was out until it was out. Remember the MS-8? There was something like 20 pages of "when Andy when!?!?" LOL!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Yeah I was really hoping it would play lower. IMO I expect it from a top shelf tweeter. Something like Andy did with the GB10 and 15 would have been nice.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Green you where the only one that brought up Audison. 
Even reading between the lines could have been a number of brands.


----------



## MrGreen83 (Jun 11, 2015)

DC/Hertz said:


> Green you where the only one that brought up Audison.
> 
> Even reading between the lines could have been a number of brands.




Did the mention of "other brands" have anything to do with my (simple) question about if the C7's were still coming in May? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

Nothing but hey, it is what it is. No reason to get in a pissing match on either side


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

DC/Hertz said:


> Yeah I was really hoping it would play lower. IMO I expect it from a top shelf tweeter. Something like Andy did with the GB10 and 15 would have been nice.


How low a tweeter plays is a design decision that involves a few factors, from efficiency, to moving mass, to suspension stiffness, to the size of the cavity behind the diaphragm. The last one is kind of a big deal. 

For the first C7 tweeter, we are going for a tweeter that is shallow and easy to install in a typical car, yet still delivers the goods in terms of response, low distortion and power handling. The C7-100ct has an fs of 1450 Hz, which is actually fairly low for a 25 mm shallow-back design (and very similar to the AF GB10 Fs). How low you can safely cross it over will depend on slope... it's pretty safe to run at 2.5 kHz and up with a 24 dB/oct. slope.

We have other tweeters on the design board for C7, including some with larger rear chambers that would be able to play lower.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I hope it comes to light. I get y'all designed it around a 3 way system but a 3 way system kind of negates installing in a typical car. We are seeing more cars come stock with a 3 way but they are still rare and or high end.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

DC/Hertz said:


> I hope it comes to light. I get y'all designed it around a 3 way system but a 3 way system kind of negates installing in a typical car. We are seeing more cars come stock with a 3 way but they are still rare and or high end.


The 2-way system works really well, too. The 6.5 is very well-behaved on the upper end.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

That would be great if my drivers side was only 15 degrees.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm sure even more off axis that response looks a tad better.. It'll probably kill the hump at 2k and 20k 

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Manville was kind enough to provide us with the tech data sheets which included on and off axis measurements for the drivers. Here you can see the C7-650CW and C7-100CT graphs. (Note that the graphs are at different scales.)


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

And because you knew I had it in my database the day the info was made available, here is the C7-650CW and C7-100CT plots corrected for the same scale and overlaid on the same graph.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

DC/Hertz said:


> That would be great if my drivers side was only 15 degrees.


Here's the full monty... 0, 15, 30, 45 and 60 deg.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

Here's the 3.5-inch mid... also 0, 15, 30, 45 and 60 deg.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

And last, but not least, the C7100ct 25 mm Tweeter at 0, 15, 30, 45 and 60 deg.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

The tweeter actually looks good. The 3.5 don't look to good. It's not very wide band for a wide band.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

DC/Hertz said:


> The tweeter actually looks good. The 3.5 don't look to good. It's not very wide band for a wide band.


I thought you said 1 watt measurements dont matter? Or is that only when it benefits your preconcieved beliefs?

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

DC/Hertz said:


> The tweeter actually looks good. The 3.5 don't look to good. It's not very wide band for a wide band.


It's not intended to be a wideband speaker. It's a midrange, and it's damned good.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

DC/Hertz said:


> The tweeter actually looks good. The 3.5 don't look to good. It's not very wide band for a wide band.


where did you read that was a wideband? Their own literature says:

Design Bandwidth:
With 48 dB/octave filters: 300 Hz - 6,000 Hz
With 24 dB/octave filters: 400 Hz - 5000 Hz
With 12 dB/octave filters: 500 Hz - 4000 Hz

That bandwidth is fairly typical of most 3" speakers.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

SkizeR said:


> I thought you said 1 watt measurements dont matter? Or is that only when it benefits your preconcieved beliefs?
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Well you preach it so much I started to listen to you.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

I just don't get the bump at 2k I guess. Seems most have to make cuts there.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

DC/Hertz said:


> I just don't get the bump at 2k I guess. Seems most have to make cuts there.


Well, we don't put the bump in there deliberately. 

You'll find similar issues at similar frequencies in most speakers this size. It's typically the geometry of the surround that causes it... and it's only 1-2 dB of deviation. Not likely to be too audible and pretty easy to correct with xo and eq.

For example, look up the curves for the Dynaudio Esotar 430 3.5-inch, look right at 2 kHz. 

You can also see a similar deviation in the C7-650, just above 1 kHz... same reasons.


----------



## DC/Hertz (Nov 27, 2011)

That works. I've never really paid attention to any besides the hybrid and audible physics.


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

Happy to report that C7 speakers began shipping to dealers in the last week of 2017. Quantities are limited as we ramp up production.


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

msmith said:


> Happy to report that C7 speakers began shipping to dealers in the last week of 2017. Quantities are limited as we ramp up production.


Wow! Can't believe it has been a year since these were first unveiled. Any idea when the website will be updated to include the driver specs? Seems like that might be useful info


----------



## mrichard89 (Sep 29, 2016)

Pretty neat video that was released recently.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBrRRl92PZ8


----------



## msmith (Nov 27, 2007)

mrichard89 said:


> Wow! Can't believe it has been a year since these were first unveiled. Any idea when the website will be updated to include the driver specs? Seems like that might be useful info


Yes, agreed.... it's being worked on as I type this. A few days.


----------

